# What does "NIB" mean?



## ARMARIN (Apr 8, 2017)

NIB = New in Box

The gun is brand new, comes packed & sealed. 

_Have a good cigar and regards
ARMARIN_


----------



## insman1132 (May 13, 2016)

Armarin, you are my kind of guy. What are you smoking??


----------



## BigHead (Jul 5, 2015)

And ANIB means, As New In Box. I'm just sayin'. smt015 Whoa! I lost it there for a minute, getting old and naps go together.:smt015)


----------

